# where to find rocks/boulders



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

as title suggests, where would one get those nice looking rocks, especially the bigger ones people use to create depth. couple of pictures below as examples.

also how would one plant on top of the boulders? does anyone have videos or instructions. 
thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cneon (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm going to follow this until I see a good answer - finding good rocks is the worst part for me. I went to all of my LFS (found one or two small pieces of quartz and lace rock), went to local landscaping stores (perfectly round and smooth river rocks only). Finally ended up walking the river on the other side of a dam and found some nice, big pieces for my 45 gallon. Found sandstone in a park. 

But, yes, I agree, Singolz. I'd love to find a good place that sells good, quality rocks for aquascapers. Watching with interest.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Cneon said:


> I'm going to follow this until I see a good answer - finding good rocks is the worst part for me. I went to all of my LFS (found one or two small pieces of quartz and lace rock), went to local landscaping stores (perfectly round and smooth river rocks only). Finally ended up walking the river on the other side of a dam and found some nice, big pieces for my 45 gallon. Found sandstone in a park.
> 
> But, yes, I agree, Singolz. I'd love to find a good place that sells good, quality rocks for aquascapers. Watching with interest.


I've done just about everything you've said minus walking any water structure or riverside(it's pretty cold out for that).
I've seen some websites that sell those ADA rocks, but to design the layout I'd like with those rocks, would cost a fortune! 
LFS has some decent looking rocks, but they're just as expensive. 2.50$ per lb...
anyone with a decent answer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Look for a stone yard, not just a landscaping store. The DFWAPC recently met at a local stone yard and I think everyone was impressed at the selection available and the incredible prices. Most of these type of businesses are going to be used to selling cubic yards, not just a few rocks, so you might need to work out a deal to buy small quantities, but it could be very worth your while.

Here's the place that we visited: http://www.whiz-q.com/ Go to Boulders to see some great hardscape options.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

DaTrueDave said:


> Look for a stone yard, not just a landscaping store. The DFWAPC recently met at a local stone yard and I think everyone was impressed at the selection available and the incredible prices. Most of these type of businesses are going to be used to selling cubic yards, not just a few rocks, so you might need to work out a deal to buy small quantities, but it could be very worth your while.
> 
> Here's the place that we visited: http://www.whiz-q.com/ Go to Boulders to see some great hardscape options.


thanks Dave!
this is exactly something I'm looking for. hopefully I'll be able to find something out here. 2 more questions...
firstly, are there any stones on that list that wouldn't ideally be used in hard water? our tap here is fairly hard.
secondly, what would be a proper material to use when sitting something this large inside an aquarium? I could only
imagine some sort of cushion would likely be used.
thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, part of the tour that was given to us included descriptions of their rocks, particularly whether or not they are safe and inert in aquariums. Their catalog included an 'aquarium safe' tag, too, but I don't see that tag on the website. 

As for cushioning, I've never heard of that, other than to use a layer of sand/gravel below the rock. Rocks can be heavy, but don't forget how heavy water is. I think the risk lies in the possibility of the rock concentrating weight on a particular point, so if you rest it on a layer of gravel I would think that would normally distribute the weight adequately.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

DaTrueDave said:


> Yeah, part of the tour that was given to us included descriptions of their rocks, particularly whether or not they are safe and inert in aquariums. Their catalog included an 'aquarium safe' tag, too, but I don't see that tag on the website.
> 
> As for cushioning, I've never heard of that, other than to use a layer of sand/gravel below the rock. Rocks can be heavy, but don't forget how heavy water is. I think the risk lies in the possibility of the rock concentrating weight on a particular point, so if you rest it on a layer of gravel I would think that would normally distribute the weight adequately.


alright great info. I'm not too sure if the stone yard near my house has exactly the same natural stones as to what the one you showed does. seems like they have alot of tile like stones.

also, how do they make it possible to plant on top of the large boulders, if you refer back to the image, he's has a grassy knoll on top. I could imagine you'd just put the substrate on top of the boulders, but what about in between the rocks? wouldn't that gap create an anaerobic build up? also, what if one was to use amazonia, or some type of soil. would one just layer on top of the boulder like a regular substrate floor?

sorry for so many questions, I'm just really curious since I'm getting my 45 together and I'm really interested in the aquascaping part of this hobby.
thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

bump for a definite answer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## XJfella95 (Oct 27, 2011)

Go for a hike, wear a backpack. 

Here's my stab at your other issues. 

As for stacking the rocks and planting. Use a dab of Aquaseal or H2glue to stick them together forever or you will be frustrated for life when you go to do maintenance. These can be found at local marine stores and after they are setup and hardened they are also inert. 

If you want to plant on top of a wall like structure just build the rocks up so the deepest rock is on the bottom and the shallow rocks are on the top. This will create a slope to the back of the aquarium. Fill this void with your layers of substrate an you'll be good to go. 

The only types of rock to stay away from that I know of are Sandstone and Limestone, both are very brittle and will deteriorate. Basically anything calcium based I think...I'm no geologist.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

XJfella95 said:


> Go for a hike, wear a backpack.
> 
> Here's my stab at your other issues.
> 
> ...


the answer you provided me about planting on top is definitely something I was looking for! thanks for the reply, greatly appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

